# קריינות



## sigalc5

איך אומרים "קריינות" באנגלית?


----------



## elroy

באיזה הקשר אתה רוצה להשתמש בזה? אפשר לתת לנו לפחות משפט?​


----------



## slus

קריינות is what a television or radio announcer does. It can be both the activity (announcing or narrating) of the result (the announcement or the narration itself).
As Elroy said, the context would help.


----------



## sigalc5

אני לא צריכה את זה בתוך משפט.
אני מדברת על קריין או קריינית - פשוטו כמשמעו.
מי שהוא שמשמש בעל מקצוע כקריין.


----------



## amikama

העניין הוא שיש לפחות שני סוגים של קריינים - קריין חדשות (שיושב מול המצלמה ומקריא חדשות) וקריין של סרטים/סדרות טלוויזיה (שרק קולו נשמע ברקע והוא מספר/מסביר את העלילה).

עבור קריין חדשות מורפיקס מציע: announcer, newscaster, newsreader. אני לא בטוח מה ההבדל בין המילים האלו, אולי החברים פה יסבירו את ההבדלים.
עבור קריין סרטים/טלוויזיה המונח הוא למיטב ידיעתי narrator. ובמקרה זה קריינות היא narration.


----------



## Drink

An "announcer" is usually the one who explains what is going on in a live sporting event. But also in radio broadcasting, an "announcer" could refer to almost any role. A "newscaster" is only for news (either radio or TV), and a "newsreader" is presumably the same thing but I don't think this word is used very much. A "narrator" is in any story-telling medium the one who tells the story (in books, he is the one from whose perspective the book is written; in visual media such as theater and film, he is the one whose voice occasionally jumps in to explain what is going on, and he may or may not be shown and may or may not be involved in the story).


----------



## ystab

קריין או מגיש של חדשות הוא anchorman, או anchorwoman, ולעתים מקצרים ל-anchor.


----------



## vicsvoice

A person who records the voice for videos, TV commercials, mobile apps, telephone systems etc is called one of the following: "voice actor", "voice talent", "voice artist", "narrator", or "voiceover talent".


----------



## amikama

vicsvoice said:


> "voice actor", "voice talent", "voice artist", "narrator", or "voiceover talent".


Are all of them interchangeable?


----------



## vicsvoice

amikama said:


> Are all of them interchangeable?


Yes, they are pretty much interchangeable, with the following exception: "narrator" is used to describe a voice talent who records audiobooks.


----------

